
Whistle’s ‘Fitbit for dogs’ acquired by Mars Petcare - jmcgough
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/31/whistle-acquired-by-mars/
======
LargeWu
Fitbit for Dogs. Silicon Valley truly is solving Important Problems.

~~~
stvswn
"Silicon Valley" is not centrally planned, and thus cannot effectively stop
unimportant projects. As a result we live in this terrible dystopia where some
ruthless people make products that other people might want to buy, with no
regard about whether it's an "Important Problem." It's almost as if -- and I'm
afraid to even say it -- the world doesn't care about you or your important
problem and the important product that's going to solve it. I'm afraid that it
might be the case that there are people out there -- the kinds of people you
and I would never want to know -- who like gadgets, like their dogs, and would
like a gadget for their dog. Maybe, if all of Silicon Valley sticks together,
we can fix it, so that instead they pay attention to whatever important
product you're working on.

~~~
unclebucknasty
> _the world doesn 't care about you or your important problem and the
> important product that's going to solve it_

Interesting that people lobby on behalf of gadget-loving dog owners, but
actively rail against someone who points out that there are more important
issues facing humanity. I'm not sure what motivates that kind of passion.

Sure, we can say that these companies are just making products that people are
willing to buy. But, that's just another part of the same problem.

There has long been criticism of the relative dearth of meaningful projects in
SV. OP is not the first to notice and waving him/her off doesn't improve the
plight of humanity.

------
dsr_
We must stop the Martians from theft of our acoustic technology!

... was my first thought, as I had no idea who either Whistle or Mars were.

I guess I'm old and terminally unhip. Or not in the target market.

~~~
dhimes
You didn't think of Mars candy? I was wondering who the hell Whistle was,
though, and what they could do for candy.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Might have been a probe left in Mars orbit. Phobos, Deimos, and Whistle has a
nice ring to it.

(On the the gripping hand, I believe 'Crunch' is a trademarked candy name.)

------
pilom
Wait, it isn't April 1st yet? I'm confused?

